# LED Lighting Glare - What Do You Think?



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I love this new LED lighting that I just got. It's beautiful - just what I was looking for except you can see a really strong glare where the bulbs reflect off the glass tops. There is a 1 - 2 " gap between glass top and light where this glare is very strong. I removed the legs and let the light rest right on top of the glass but that did not fix the problem. Now I want to make some sort of light shield to block this light but I don't know how to do this without it looking really bad. One of the things I like is how streamlined the light is - I don't want to make it look sloppy. Anybody else have a problem with the glare? Anyone solve it?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

That happens to me. I tend to focus more on what's inside the tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

What size tank is it? What you can do is what I did on a 75g. Use one of the old tank lights that are made to fit the tank just don't turn it on. Use it to block the light. You can do that or make a canopy.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What about using some black fabric and velcro and attach it as a screen across the front of the fixture?


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I too like to focus on what's in the tank but the glare is obvious. I'm actually surprised I haven't heard more about it when reading about these lights. I bet the manufactures will do something about this in the future.
It's a 75 gal and I do have an old tank tight I can block this with. Good idea. I also might try the fabric/velcro route. I know someone (wife!) who is really good at that sort of thing.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I ended up taking it off, but what I used was a 2" strip of metal the length of the light, spray painted it black. Then I used velco sticky tape on one side type to adhere it to the light the other on the metal. Worked very well.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mdog said:


> Thanks for the replies. I too like to focus on what's in the tank but the glare is obvious. I'm actually surprised I haven't heard more about it when reading about these lights. I bet the manufactures will do something about this in the future.
> It's a 75 gal and I do have an old tank tight I can block this with. Good idea. I also might try the fabric/velcro route. I know someone (wife!) who is really good at that sort of thing.


Yeah...just put the old light in front of it. You can actually very easily take the guts and cord off the plastic frame and just use that. It makes it look seamless.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

One of the things I like about the new light is that it's so low profile compared to the old one and looks much better which is why I'd like not to put the old one back up. Maybe I'm making this too difficult - using the the old light to block the glare does seem easy enough.
JimA - Why did you take the metal strip off if it was working well?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

mdog said:


> One of the things I like about the new light is that it's so low profile compared to the old one and looks much better which is why I'd like not to put the old one back up. Maybe I'm making this too difficult - using the the old light to block the glare does seem easy enough.
> JimA - Why did you take the metal strip off if it was working well?


 It worked great, I cleaned the tank one day and bent it by accident. Just haven't gotten around to making another. At 6' long it's a bit flimzy, need two 3s. I am switching to a 8' tank soon anyway.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

What did you use for metal strip?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

mdog said:


> What did you use for metal strip?


 Sorry I hadn't kept up. It was just basic sheet metal, pretty light gauge. I work for a heating company, so we had scrap metal in the fab shop. I think it was 2" wide strip.


----------

